# Anybody use Scott “Rags in a Box” or “Blue Shop Towels”?



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I’ve been doing a lot of experimentation with wiping finishes lately and I’m just about out of old T-Shirts. 

One of the finishes I’m trying suggested using Scott Blue Shop Towels. While looking for those, I stumbled upon the Scott Rags in a Box which claim to be more like cloth. I would never have ends thought about using anything but cotton cloth before now. Is anybody using either of these with finishes?


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Any way to look at the towels before buying them? I have loads of old tee shirts plus towels that we got when we were married in 1972.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I use the rags in a box. They are good for light wiping and getting up dirt, great for CA finish on pens but tend to start breaking down with more vigorous wiping. They are way better than paper towels.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I use the Scott's in a box stuff for urethane wiping. pix is a box of 'generic' ones as my HD did not have Scott's in stock.
if you're detailed in sanding/finishing/not leaving a log of shaggy spots I haven't had excessive linting problems.

was in an auto parts/supplies place - they had two different 'types' - fellow said one was 'lint&fiber free' used by auto painting people. on my list to try . . .


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

White Bounty Select-a-Size. Cheap, lint free, easily sized for job at hand. I fold them into a long rectangle and then gather the ends together to form a handle with the rest being the pad for finish. Same roll I use for wiping my hands and for wiping up excess glue. Only have to have one item in the small shop for all my wiping uses.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Coffee filters are lint free. Cheap, too. I used the for wiping fishing rod blanks before building.


----------

